# 21-Year-Old Son Of Arnold Schwarzenegger Deadlifts Like A Pro!



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2019)

*21-Year-Old Son Of Arnold Schwarzenegger Deadlifts Like A Pro!*

*VIDEO HERE -->* https://www.instagram.com/p/BtzmK1vH_1e/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Arnold Schwarzenegger?s son seems to be getting serious about bodybuilding. Arnie Junior, Joseph Baena is confidently following his father?s footsteps in the bodybuilding.

His father Arnold Schwarzenegger is 7-times Mr. Olympia and Joseph Baena is striving to make him be proud of his son.

Watch the Instagram video of Joseph Baena who set up his personal 315lb record deadlift for 17 repetitions.

Obviously, Joseph Baena is just beginning his path in bodybuilding. But he has perfect Arnold-like genetics and support of his father. We hope he will make it great!

His strength is undeniable, and Baena obviously has big potential.


----------

